# Am I Ms or Mrs



## ney001 (6 Apr 2010)

Stupid question maybe - am just filling out a form here and although I'm married I kept my own name so am I Mrs (my own name)  or Ms (my own name).  I just filled in Ms (my own name) is that correct? 

Confused.com


----------



## callybags (6 Apr 2010)

I think you just put down whichever way you would prefer to be addressed.


----------



## Purple (6 Apr 2010)

Ms... why should women have to specify their marital status?


----------



## ney001 (6 Apr 2010)

Yeah I think Ms is the way to go! Mrs (my own name) is my mam!


----------



## becky (7 Apr 2010)

It's a personal preference.  I know someone who doesn't like to be referred to as Ms. and asks that she is referred to as Mrs. Surname but the surname she uses isn't her husbands surname.


----------



## mtk (15 Apr 2010)

i agree this is quite discriminatory


----------



## BlueSpud (19 Apr 2010)

Put down Mrs., how else is the guy processing the form going to know that you are spoken for and therefore hit on someone else.


----------



## Purple (20 Apr 2010)

becky said:


> It's a personal preference.  I know someone who doesn't like to be referred to as Ms. and asks that she is referred to as Mrs. Surname but the surname she uses isn't her husbands surname.



Her husband needs to take her in hand.


----------



## Complainer (20 Apr 2010)

It always makes me laugh when Paddy O'Gorman or whoever is doing a vox-pop, and asks an older lady her name, and she responds with 'Mrs Byrne'. When do you get to the stage that you think of yourself as 'Mrs' rather than your own first name.


----------



## Niall M (20 Apr 2010)

Put down whatever name your husband tells you....


----------



## levelpar (21 Apr 2010)

> am just filling out a form here and although I'm married I kept my own name


 
If you have children , what are their surnames?


----------



## ney001 (22 Apr 2010)

levelpar said:


> If you have children , what are their surnames?



Don't have any but they would have father's surname if I did


----------



## bskinti (3 May 2010)

Complainer said:


> It always makes me laugh when Paddy O'Gorman or whoever is doing a vox-pop, and asks an older lady her name, and she responds with 'Mrs Byrne'. When do you get to the stage that you think of yourself as 'Mrs' rather than your own first name.


 

My mother and Gran were always addressed as Mrs and only very close Friends or close relatives would it be polite to address them by first name, My mother would even challenge anyone whom would use her first name, she used to say where were they brought up, NO RESPECT, 
I always call married women as Mrs, 
The answer to your Question is of course MRS and gain the respect you deserve.


----------



## huskerdu (3 May 2010)

bskinti said:


> My mother and Gran were always addressed as Mrs and only very close Friends or close relatives would it be polite to address them by first name, My mother would even challenge anyone whom would use her first name, she used to say where were they brought up, NO RESPECT,
> I always call married women as Mrs,
> The answer to your Question is of course MRS and gain the respect you deserve.




Thankfully those days are gone, when women got no respect unless they were married.


----------



## Complainer (3 May 2010)

bskinti said:


> My mother and Gran were always addressed as Mrs and only very close Friends or close relatives would it be polite to address them by first name, My mother would even challenge anyone whom would use her first name, she used to say where were they brought up, NO RESPECT,


I understand this - my point was not so much about what they expect others to call them. I was really pointing out that it seems strange to me when they call themselves 'Mrs Byrne'.


----------

